# VG30DE Equipped B15??



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

What do you guys think about that, if it were possible.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

VG30? not VQ30?? I think VQ is much lighter and better motor.. It sounds like a crazy idea, but new Altima has QR25 or VQ35. B15 Sentra SE-R has QR25 also.... Maaaaaaaaybe it's possible to drop a VQ in.. I really like to see that though.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I'd love to have a V-6 powered B15. I think it'd be cool. Maybe


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

seein tha tmy borhter has the maxima, it would be an impossible fit, 
and yes the alty has a 4 cylinder, but when u pop the hood u can walk around the engine in the engine bay lol


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Impossible??*

Nothings impossible if you got the money. Think its impossible to drop a Lexas V-8 into a IS300? Tell that to TTE, they even supercharged it. Thats what actually gave me the idea. It would just cost a hell of alot of money and take alot of time to do that kind of swap. Anyway it was just an idea.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

yep, how about this
a b15 with the 300zx TT engine converted into rear wheel drive

but the ultimate car would a b13 sr20det all wheel drive


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *...the ultimate car would a b13 sr20det all wheel drive  *


Yep, that would be beautiful, almost as beautiful as a skyline. BTW did ya see the May issue of SCC. They got a pic in there of a Supra w/ a RB26TT in it. Ain't that bout a ....


----------

